# Hanja for "Tang"?



## dosandojang (Apr 8, 2004)

Can you please click on this link? 

http://www.grandmasterbyrne.com/ 

Then click on the "Tang Soo Do" icon at the bottom of the page. Then scroll down the page a bit. You will then see a TSD MDK fist inside of a patch/symbol. The Hanja read, from left to right, "Tang" "Moo" "Soo", which represents "Tang Soo Do" "Moo Duk Kwan". Now look at the Hanja running vertically on the wooden banner to the right of it. From top to bottom, it reads "Tang" "Soo" "Do". Now my question is, and I have asked this on EVERY TSD forum, is...Why is the Hanja for "Tang" DIFFERENT???? Should NOT there ONLY be ONE Hanja for "Tang"? The one in the patch/symbol (Hanja for Tang), is the MOST common one used in the WORLD for Tang, as far as I have seen. Now the one in the wooden banner, that one is NOT used that much, as far as I have seen. CS Kim's ITF uses it, GM Byrne uses it, but NOT too many others in the world do. Since you know A LOT about Hanzi, Kanji and Hanja, I was hoping that you could FINALLY answer this question for me!? PLEASE? Thanks....


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Apr 9, 2004)

Steve,

This question was answered on warrior scholar. It is not Tang as in Tang Soo Do, but Dang as in smashing.


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks, I did NOT check there yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!! I was told a WRONG answer then by another from the ITF. They said it was CS Kim's COPY RIGHTED Hanja for "Tang" (like Joo Bang Lee Copyrighting "Tae Soo Do").


----------

